# Search Engine Ranking Check



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Im not sure how accurate this is, but it seems to be the best one I've found so far. http://www.mikes-marketing-tools.com/ranking-reports/ What makes me a bit skeptical is it shows me at #2 for Vancouver and that seems to good to be true.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I prefer to do a good old search using the keywords myself. Use incognito mode or clear your cache.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I prefer to do a good old search using the keywords myself. Use incognito mode or clear your cache.


I do them all the time. Especially when I have a chance to sit at someone elses PC :thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Had a #2 on all searches...I'm happy with that


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Woodland, that's a great tool!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

got me ranked around page 11 and 12 and 18 depending on the terms, wtf 

Mike maybe I should hire you to create me a websight


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> got me ranked around page 11 and 12 and 18 depending on the terms, wtf
> 
> Mike maybe I should hire you to create me a websight


You gotta call em up and raise some hell. I bet if you threaten to cancel they'll get you ranked higher in a hurry.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> Had a #2 on all searches...I'm happy with that


 
kevin thats a footbridge sight correct??


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Dave, you are first page on Charlotte Painters etc.
I just did a quick check.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just googled "painters in Charlotte nc" and he came up on the second page.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike,
Great job!
Are you using Google Analytics? Is your site converting and bringing you leads? Here is a good article on using GA.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

RCP said:


> Mike,
> Great job!
> Are you using Google Analytics? Is your site converting and bringing you leads? Here is a good article on using GA.


That's a great article. Google analytics just got added to my must do list.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

George Z said:


> Dave, you are first page on Charlotte Painters etc.
> I just did a quick check.


George & Ryan

thanks was it the same websight in my signuture or a differnt one, I have a expermental one that is being tested for ranking that is diffent from the one in my signuture


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't see your signature on my iPhone but it was www.davemacpainting.com/ that came up.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It is your site that i see that ranks well.
But I am in Toronto. You may be showing lower where you are 
if the local Adwords and local listings are ahead of you.
Google is forever changing things though. 
Interesting to see how things are 6 months from now.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> kevin thats a footbridge sight correct??


Yes it is


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

premierpainter said:


> Yes it is



Yep...they are all pretty similar.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I gotta share my experience with footbridge media, I signed up with Aaron and have currently spent $600.00 in 4 months.

The site is MattTedescoPainting.com

Here's the problem, The site went live September 6th 2012, Aaron said that the site would be fully optimized within 3 months. Now I understand that the site will develop and rank better with time, however, I requested answers to why the site won't even show up in google maps. He has not been able to answer the question after calling 3 times now. I also requested that he run an adwords campaign until he can resolve the problem. He said he would have someone call me back that day but another week is gone by with no call.

Now I am at the point where I am asking you guys for advice, putting my frustrations on this forum and trying to understand why others are happy with footbridge media and I am ready to pull the plug?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Well, I gotta share my experience with footbridge media, I signed up with Aaron and have currently spent $600.00 in 4 months.
> 
> The site is MattTedescoPainting.com
> 
> ...


Yeah, unfortunately you are not going to get a PPC campaign as comp since that is an added cost. You can add your site to Google Places and Pages and other directories to try and help it along. The search engines look for local citations (directories, chambers, etc.) to provide verification of your site. Hope that helps. 

Also, I think I went to school with your brother if you have one, with a B. :thumbsup:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Yeah, unfortunately you are not going to get a PPC campaign as comp since that is an added cost. You can add your site to Google Places and Pages and other directories to try and help it along. The search engines look for local citations (directories, chambers, etc.) to provide verification of your site. Hope that helps.
> 
> Also, I think I went to school with your brother if you have one, with a B. :thumbsup:


Thanks Darren, I wouldn't ask for a PPC campaign for free, I requested that we set one up until they could resolve the issue and never heard back from him. I have to call people out when they tell me that they are going to take care of things and do not follow through. I believe in their service but I am not happy with how things are being handled. Time will tell...

P.S You may know my brother Brian, which school?


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Thanks Darren, I wouldn't ask for a PPC campaign for free, I requested that we set one up until they could resolve the issue and never heard back from him. I have to call people out when they tell me that they are going to take care of things and do not follow through. I believe in their service but I am not happy with how things are being handled. Time will tell...
> 
> P.S You may know my brother Brian, which school?


Sorry Matt, I must have missed something on the PPC thing. Listen, if you need some help with the site give me a shout. I went to school with a Bobby Tedesco at Upper Darby.


----------



## ContractorMike (Nov 9, 2012)

rankerizer is a great rankings checker. and its free and accurate. i also use firefox rank chanker...among other paid ones. but those 2 are good free ones.

______________
ContractorsWebsitePros


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ContractorMike said:


> rankerizer is a great rankings checker. and its free and accurate. i also use firefox rank chanker...among other paid ones. but those 2 are good free ones.
> 
> ______________
> ContractorsWebsitePros


Thanks man. I downloaded rankerizer. Nice program. I rank #1 in all my nearby target cities. :thumbup:


----------

